# One or two subwoofers?



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi folks. Just getting ready to pull the trigger on a Onkyo 616 at Accessories4less. My question is...

I have the L/R/C and surround speakers already, but do not own a subwoofer. If I only have $300 to spend should I get 1 $300 sub or 2 $150 ones?

And any help finding another good retailer is appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Under most circumstances dual subwoofers is advised, provided you have the placement options, but virtually all $150 subwoofers are going to have rather substantial compromises to achieve that price point. How large is your room? That may end up being the deciding factor.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

About once a month or so, Newegg sells a Klipsch sub for $299:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078

Even at $350 this is not a bad buy. I have one in a second system and it does a nice job with lots of output. It is not as "musical" as a $2K sub, but for the price it does a good job.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> About once a month or so, Newegg sells a Klipsch sub for $299:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
> 
> Even at $350 this is not a bad buy. I have one in a second system and it does a nice job with lots of output. It is not as "musical" as a $2K sub, but for the price it does a good job.


Hello,
That is absolutely one of the deals I look for and link to constantly as well. Newegg alternates the price often going hundreds higher.

Short of doing of DIY, I do not think it is possible to do better. Certainly not doing dual subwoofers with the stated budget.
Cheers,
J


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just noticed that Newegg has a promo code for $50, so it is now $299.99 again.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd go one for now with that budget... then look for a second later.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys.

I have a giant stone box of a room, 18' X 18' with 12' ceilings. I will buy one sub (the best one I can afford) and then hopefully do a DIY when I have more time.

Klipsch is my lifesaver, by the way. I work on a boat and have the Klipsch promedia 2.1 in my room, and then I take a Klipsch Igroove around with me.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

That depends on your budget. I can tell you that for a very nice sub that can actually pressurize the room with the low frequencies you need to spend over 500.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Klipsch RW-12d is listed at $1000 retail, although I would never recommend it at that price.

I've heard duals in a theater room, and recommended a single to my neighbor to augment the Cornwalls in his garage. Both times, I was impressed for what these things cost when on sale.


----------

